# Fulcrum reacing zero or Mavic Kysrium SL



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

I am STILL in the process of looking for a shallow profile wheelset.

It's hard for me to make a decision between the Racing Zeor and Kysrium SL.

I am 6'1, 176lbs

Anyway suggestions ?
THANKS !!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Why go with either? The fulcrum is quite over priced for its hefty weight and the Ksyrium is one of the least aerodynamic wheels available in the high end market. You could go custom and build 150 grams lighter at the same price with much better durability.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Zipp 101s out perform both of those. 

At least for me they did. Raced them all in crits, solo windy rides, group rides. 

But between those 2, Fulcrum w/o a doubt.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks Zen and dustin's quick reply, I appreciated your suggestions.

I think one of the biggest reasons that i pick the Racing Zero and Kyrisum SL is because both of the these wheels have 5mm blade spokes. I really like the way they look.

To Zen: would it be possible for a custom made wheelset that has a great hub made for 5mm spokes ? 

Thanks !


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*zipp101*



-dustin said:


> Zipp 101s out perform both of those.
> 
> At least for me they did. Raced them all in crits, solo windy rides, group rides.
> 
> But between those 2, Fulcrum w/o a doubt.


Do you have a closeup picture of this? Want to see what trim looks like


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you considered the Shimano WH-7900 C24 wheels?
Dura Ace Hubs, 1395 grams, clincher wheelset


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Doolab said:


> Have you considered the Shimano WH-7900 C24 wheels?
> Dura Ace Hubs, 1395 grams, clincher wheelset


Thanks for the suggestion, Doolab.

The C24 was probably the number ONE choice on my list, but as I have mentioned earlier, I wanted to have those wide blade spokes on the wheels. I might just go for a custom made wheelset that has the DA hubs and wide blade spokes with nice frames.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

Tissot said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Doolab.
> I wanted to have those wide blade spokes on the wheels.


Why? Do you like getting blown around by cross winds?


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

vortechcoupe said:


> Why? Do you like getting blown around by cross winds?


Are you serious ....


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Tissot said:


> Are you serious ....


I ride a set of Campag Shamal, same spokes and nearly identical rims to the Fulcrum Zero. No problems with wind, even riding near East Coast coasts. A friend has a set of Zero, and he loves his wheelset. 

The topic of "factory" versus hand-built wheels is discussed over and over again, and opinions are very entrenched. Some believe that only hand-built wheels are worth owning, some like myself like factory wheels. 

Feel free to search through the archives for more detailed discussions and disagreements. 

Also, many US-based riders purchase their stuff online (gray-market) from continental Europe or the UK, often to significant savings over US MSRP.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Tissot said:


> thanks Zen and dustin's quick reply, I appreciated your suggestions.
> 
> I think one of the biggest reasons that i pick the Racing Zero and Kyrisum SL is because both of the these wheels have 5mm blade spokes. I really like the way they look.
> 
> ...


We would not and could not do that and here is why. First off, having that large of a bladed spokes makes it decently aero in a perfectly symmetrical headwinds. However, whenever the headwind even turns into a slight crosswind, the yaw angle tolerances that a 5mm bladed spoke would provide would be terrible. Yes those fatty blades do look pretty damn cool, but they really don't chop through the wind that well. For some this may not be a big deal, but it seems when your spending in this price range you want to maximize you dollar to gram to aero ratio.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I'm serious. Why would you want a wide blade spoke when you can have a narrow blade like a cx-ray or aerolight? 

Nothing wrong with the shamals or eurus but the spokes are not aero. Even the standard steel spoke zonda is more aero then the shamals.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

If your really are set on purchasing a pair of wheels with the 5mm spokes the choice between the Fulcrums and the Ksyriums is like the choice between honey mustard and dijon mustard. In the end they're both mustard.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the fulcrums are better due to the WAY better rear hub. If you want factory wheels get some of those above dura ace wheels, awesome hubs, light rims and more aero then the others you have mentioned. They are actually more aero then some even deeper wheels.


----------



## morkm (Nov 12, 2002)

*Fulcrum*

I'd go with the Fulcrum Racing Zero's. I've been on Racing 1's for a few years now. The hubs are amazing. I don't have the ceramic, and these things just roll and roll. The Racing 1's have also held up to a lot of abuse with no need to true. When I say abuse, I mean ABUSE. Took them with me to Belgium 2 years ago to ride the last 60 miles of the Tour of Flanders course. Didn't even occur to me to bring my old 32 spoke wheelset. Hit the first cobbled section and was a bit nervous. No problems whatsoever (5'10, 175-180 pounds) hammering flat, uphill and downhill on some awful roads.

Racing 1's are my all around, do it all wheelset. Yes, there are lighter wheels and "better" wheels, but from internet sources, great prices abound. I believe I purchased my set from www.biketiresdirect.com and got a good price (well under $1000).

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Drudged up this post because I'm looking at the Zero Darks myself. Seems like people who ride them like them, and people who don't... don't. Hate to say it, but phat black spokes are one of the reasons I like them too


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The people who ride anything tend to like them. Wheels are just pretty good for the most part. Thats always been the argument the k guys throw out, "Ive put 10k on them!" like any other wheel wouldnt have gone the same, or longer, or that people havent been putting double that mileage on conventional wheels for decades now. 

Some people realize its not worth paying extra for wheels that perform worse and are drastically harder and more expensive to maintain. Others dont care and just want fancy looking spokes, no matter the downsides.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

vortechcoupe said:


> Why? Do you like getting blown around by cross winds?


Yep, you are right.
I had a set of Zeros and they gave me some cross wind issue at a high speed/windy day especially descenting stepp hills.
They are nice looking wheelset but not worth the money , IMO.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I've ridden Fulcrum Racing Ones for several years now and love them. I have the two-way fit version, which uses a narrower spoke than the older version of the Racing Zero or One, which taper wider near the rim. The newer version of the Racing Zero and One use the same, narrower spoke of the two-way fit version. I can only presume they made the change for aero reasons.
With the exception of some really hard gusts (which seem to affect any wheel I ride) the head and cross winds do not affect the Fulcrums. I weigh 200 pounds so maybe that makes a difference? I had a set of Ksyriums in the past and they were noticeable less aero in the same conditions. 
As has been said, the Fulcrums have proven very durable, have excellent hubs, and even pulling them apart to clean and service is an easy job. Find a good price on some and enjoy them for years.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I realize that people tend to like what they ride, but I'll take those reports over people who bash gear they've never used. The spokes have gotten narrower recently, but I'm not too worried - I've ridden deep dish Spinergy carbon wheels and managed. As for being "heavy" for their price, every high end aluminum wheel seems to come in around 1500g - more or less. Good to know they're simple and easy to maintain


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, my experience with both wheels is that they are really responsive. They accelerate very well and feel fast but they are stiff and the ride is somewhat harsh. The Fulcrum hubs feel really nice and roll with a nice smoothness that I havent felt with other wheels I have tried. Some people prefer the softer riding Ksyrium Elite to the SL at the expense of slightly more weight. Custom wheels are a great choice too. There are plenty of options in that price range.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Ronman said:


> I have the two-way fit version, which uses a narrower spoke than the older version of the Racing Zero or One, which taper wider near the rim. The newer version of the Racing Zero and One use the same, narrower spoke of the two-way fit version. I can only presume they made the change for aero reasons.


I'm not so sure that they're really more aero... Maybe, I do not have data, but to me the change has the smell of cuts in production costs. They look an awful lot like the spokes on the Eurus/Shamal now. Makes you wonder if Campy just chose to use the same spokes on both Campagnolo and Fulcrum branded wheels.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

The change to narrower (non-tapering) spokes was made to lessen buffeting by crosswinds. I hope Campagnolo uses the same spokes in Fulcrums - who wants to deal with rare-er, harder to find replacement spokes? My Fulcrum 1's are inbound from Ribble, who are having a 20% off sale. Great price. I'll compare them with my friends' Zondas and Shamals and see how similar they appear.


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been using the fulcrum racing 1's for 2 years now not a bit of trouble with them and are as true today as the day I got them if that helps.


----------



## Treybiker (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahh, the myths of hand built wheels and "wide" spokes. I've ridden about every kind of wheel out there, and have built wheels for over 15 years. I am currently riding the Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-ways, and can contest they're as bullet proof as any "good" set of hand built wheels, (and the Fulcrums are hand built by a person that probably builds more wheels than any local builder).

The whole wide blade thing seems like it would be an issue, but it really isn't. A huge mass majority of the forces the spoke deals with is what it cuts through in a straight line being the wheel is spinning much faster than any side wind. And the yaw factor compared to a steel bladed spoke is not really that different as you typically have to use more spokes or have a "soft" wheel.... or a deeper rim of which REALLY creates issues in crosswinds, (the outer diameter of the wheel is what is most affected by cross winds.

If you want a bomb proof, pretty light and aero wheelset that is torsionally and laterally stiff but still rides nice, the Zeros will do the job. Not to mention, they are "balanced", (like your car's wheels), and it feels like you're gliding on ice at speed.


----------

